# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Đây là 6 nguyên nhân khiến pin iPhone tụt nhanh chóng mặt

## ngobaolac

iPhone nhanh cạn pin luôn là nỗi ám ảnh với không ít người dùng.
Hết pin luôn là vấn đề nhức nhối với rất nhiều người dùng smartphone nói chung và iPhone nói riêng. Công nghệ ngày nay vẫn đang cải tiến không ngừng, từ vi xử lý mạnh mẽ, màn hình độ phân giải cao hơn, camera xịn hơn... nhưng chất lượng pin cho smartphone thì lại dậm chân tại chỗ.

Trong lúc chờ đợi những phát minh mới giúp pin "trụ" lâu hơn, chúng ta buộc phải "sống chung với lũ" và tìm cách tiết kiệm pin nhiều hơn. Và trong bài này, chúng tôi sẽ điểm danh những nguyên nhân khiến iPhone của bạn mau cạn pin, để từ đó bạn đọc có cách phòng tránh giúp pin sử dụng được lâu hơn:

1. Nhiệt độ quá cao hoặc quá thấp

Các thiết bị điện tử đều có khoảng nhiệt độ lý tưởng để hoạt động. Vì vậy, đừng bao giờ để iPhone nóng quá 35 độ C, bởi nó sẽ khiến pin trong máy bị tổn hại và dần khiến tuổi thọ ngày một giảm sút. Ngoài ra, nếu pin hoạt động trong môi trường quá lạnh, quá trình sạc pin cũng sẽ bị ảnh hưởng.

2. Không chọn chế độ Tiết kiệm pin

Hãy bật chế độ "Low Power Mode" khi gần hết pin để kéo dài thời lượng sử dụng.

Khi pin trên iPhone bắt đầu chuyển sang màu đỏ, có nghĩa bạn chỉ còn 20% lượng pin để sử dụng trước khi máy cạn kiệt năng lượng, hãy chuyển máy sang chế độ tiết kiệm pin "Low Power Mode". Lúc này máy sẽ tạm thời giảm độ sáng màn hình và tắt một số tính năng chuyên "hút máu" như đồng bộ iCloud và AirDrop. Tất nhiên bạn sẽ thấy một số bất tiện khi chuyển sang chế độ này, nhưng thay vào đó iPhone của bạn sẽ trụ được lâu hơn để bạn có thể sử dụng được trọn ngày trước khi phải cắm sạc lại.

3. Dùng ứng dụng Facebook quá nhiều

Rất nhiều người trong số chúng ta đều có thói quen lướt Facebook bằng di động, tuy nhiên bạn có biết rằng ứng dụng này chính là kẻ hút pin rất nhiều và là nguyên nhân khiến máy bạn mau "tắt ngúm".

Một nghiên cứu mới đây cho thấy xóa ứng dụng Facebook ra khỏi điện thoại có thể cải thiện thời lượng pin được thêm 15%. Vậy làm sao để online Facebook? Đừng lo, bạn có thể vào trình duyệt web trên iPhone để truy cập vào Facebook hoặc giải pháp tốt nhất là sử dụng Facebook trên laptop hay máy tính bàn để nhường pin cho iPhone.

4. Đến những nơi sóng di động yếu

Mỗi khi bạn đi đến những nơi có sóng di động yếu, iPhone thường sẽ tìm cách dò tín hiệu liên tục để đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất. Tuy nhiên cách làm này cũng khiến máy mau hết pin hơn. Vì vậy nếu trong trường hợp đang chạy đi xa và nơi đó không có sóng hoặc sóng yếu, hãy chuyển điện thoại sang chế độ Airplane Mode để bảo toàn pin.

5. Thông báo hiển thị quá nhiều

Tắt bớt notification không cần thiết để tiết kiệm pin hơn.

Mỗi khi có thông báo mới, màn hình điện thoại iPhone sẽ sáng lên để người dùng biết. Tất nhiên những thông báo này hiển thị lên theo tần suất càng nhiều sẽ càng khiến iPhone mau cạn pin hơn, chưa kể nó sẽ khiến công việc bạn bị gián đoạn giữa chừng vì cứ phải mở khóa vào xem nội dung thường xuyên. Vì vậy giải pháp lúc này là chỉ nên bật thông báo từ những ứng dụng quan trọng, còn lại hãy tắt chúng đi để tránh cám dỗ và tránh hao pin.

6. Không bật tính năng tự điều chỉnh độ sáng màn hình

Một số người dùng có thói quen tự chỉnh độ sáng màn hình bằng tay hay thậm chí là kéo độ sáng lên 100% ở mọi trường hợp. Chính thói quen này khiến pin của điện thoại cạn đi rất nhanh, vì thế hãy bật tính năng Auto-Brightness, iPhone sẽ tự cân chỉnh độ sáng tùy theo điều kiện môi trường để đem lại khả năng hiển thị tốt nhất cũng như tiết kiệm được kha khá lượng pin.

Sản phẩm iPhone hiện tại đang có rất nhiều dòng phụ kiện có thể hỗ trợ tiết kiệm pin rất tốt: bao da iphone giúp cho sản phẩm khi gập lại sẽ tự động khóa màn hình .....

Hiện tại trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm phụ kiện dành cho iPhone với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng, tuy hỗ trợ rất ít cho trường hợp tiết kiệm pin nhưng hỗ trợ về sự tiện dụng và sự năng động thì chắc chắn những sản phẩm phụ kiện đó hỗ trợ rất tốt cho sản phẩm iPhone mà Apple đang sản xuất.

Ốp lưng iPhone là sản phẩm phụ kiện được yêu thích trong tất cả các sản phẩm, nó tiện dụng đến mức hầu như mỗi 1 người sử dụng 1 chiếc điện thoại thì chắc chắn đều có 1 cái ốp lưng để hỗ trợ. Chúng ta cùng nhau điểm qua vài dòng ốp lưng iPhone đang hot trên thị trường phụ kiện: ốp lưng iphone 5s, ốp lưng iphone 6/6s, ốp lưng iphone 6 plus/ 6s plus, ốp lưng iphone 7, ốp lưng iphone 7 plus ....

----------

